# First Ps3 Slim Taken Apart W/ Pics



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 25, 2009)

Okay so i got my ps3 slim today at gamestop (yes even the stores sell it earlier than amazon etc.)... Been running it for about 2 hours playing Killzone 2, this thing is warm at best and not a peep (yeah fans are running but can hardly hear them unless your right in front of the unit)

Also noticed the controller is new too, it feels better (not as cheap) as the sixaxis and dual shock 3, also the color of the controller matches the matte finish on the ps3 slim (its more of a smokey black than a jet black.

here are some pictures from my cell phone until my camera charges.

AND YES i plan on taking this apart (as soon as i get the right tools to do it)
So most likely tonight.


sorry tonight i'll have better pics and hopefully the tools to break this biatch open!








PS3 slim controller seems to use thicker plastic, and has a different shade of black (more grayish) but around the buttons and d-pad its got that shiny black tint to it.










it... it is done, i have taken her apart, like a wild beast not knowing anything about it.

and it wasn't that hard.

here are pics no step by step yet, i just want to get them up!

ENJOY and please can i get some thanks for this, i mean, i did just basically throw 300 out the window to do this.

THE PSU is still pretty big, they basically just stretched it haha, its the whole black of the ps3 slim, the blu-ray drive is smaller, and this machine is def, quieter, could be cause the fans all the way in the front of it and not in the back or middle anymore!

Enjoy guys.!

Starts off pretty easy.
























































































































Sorry for the crappy pics wanted to be the first online to post these pics! ENJOY



ENJOY!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome! Performance wise, how do you think it compares to the standard "fat" PS3?
Cuz I'm debating between getting the slim or the fat one.


----------



## Disparia (Aug 25, 2009)

Did they include PS2 emulation (software)?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 25, 2009)

so far i haven't really "benchmarked" anything i'll be doing all those test tonight, i can tell you although it looks like its cheaper it doesn't feel that way at all, i can actually squeeze the controller without hearing that sound of bending plastic. it's not nearly as hot as the ps3 "fat" or whatever, nor as loud (which would be better for movies etc.), personally i never thought the ps3 was loud (or mine anyway). but this is quieter, and it comes with 40gb more space than the 80gb, it just sucks the tiny torex security screws i gotta find a way around them and than i can break this bad boy open.

Doesn't have ps2 emulation "as of now", thats what sony says.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2009)

45nm Cell processor!  Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 25, 2009)

Jizzler said:


> Did they include PS2 emulation (software)?



Actually I believe the new 45 nm doesn't support the emulation at all at least from everything I read.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 25, 2009)

it doesn't as of now but if they ever decide to use that patient they have for software emulation it could happen,


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Actually I believe the new 45 nm doesn't support the emulation at all at least from everything I read.



 You are soo smart! i can only wish for brain like that


----------



## Water Drop (Aug 25, 2009)

I really want one, but I just don't have the time to play it or the money to buy it.  I barely ever touch my 360, and barely play games on my PC nowadays.


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 25, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> it doesn't as of now but if they ever decide to use that patient they have for software emulation it could happen,



First of all this article for you.



AltecV1 said:


> You are soo smart! i can only wish for brain like that



As unnecessary as your comment was, I'm looking for the article of stuff other than the lost Linux support.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 25, 2009)

You got no funny bone,i see! no worrys,every one is just not plessed with a humor sense


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 25, 2009)

Uploading pics now...took her apart.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 25, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Uploading pics now...took *her* apart.



OMG some one call a police to arest that maniac


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> You got no funny bone,i see! no worrys,every one is just not plessed with a humor sense



If you want to speak like Yoda, it's "No funny bone, _you have_." 

Really it's just best to keep things on topic without being sarcastic towards others.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 25, 2009)

MOVED THIS POST TO #1 Thanks erocker


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 25, 2009)

Can an OP retitle this and say FIRST PS3 SLIM TAKEN APART W/ PICS

Thank you i hope tpu gets lots of attention for this


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 25, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> so far i haven't really "benchmarked" anything i'll be doing all those test tonight, i can tell you although it looks like its cheaper it doesn't feel that way at all, i can actually squeeze the controller without hearing that sound of bending plastic. it's not nearly as hot as the ps3 "fat" or whatever, nor as loud (which would be better for movies etc.), personally i never thought the ps3 was loud (or mine anyway). but this is quieter, and it comes with 40gb more space than the 80gb, it just sucks the tiny torex security screws i gotta find a way around them and than i can break this bad boy open.
> 
> Doesn't have ps2 emulation "as of now", thats what sony says.



You know sony is still losing around $40 to $50 per console, but of course they anticipate more sales with the price reduction.

Nice pics man. I think I'll stick with my Hulk PS3 for now.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 25, 2009)

i have no idea, how much there losing last i checked they weren't sure and didn't put a number on it, but we'll see I'm impressed with how warm this machine is compared to its Fatter version, im running test on it now to see if there's any type of increased performance or faster loading etc.


----------



## hat (Aug 25, 2009)

Replace the TIM w/ MX-2


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 25, 2009)

i plan on it


----------



## devguy (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool lookin' out dude.  I didn't even know GS was selling these yet!  These are interesting pics!


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you have to void the warrenty to change the HDD ?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 25, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Do you have to void the warrenty to change the HDD ?



Don't think so.

Sony encourages people to change the HDD if they want, as your not really taking it apart.(just slide old HDD out and put new in)


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 25, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Do you have to void the warrenty to change the HDD ?



No, Sony even gives instructions on their site on how to do it.

I'll definitely be picking one of these up in the near future, I've wanted a second PS3 for my living room for a long while, and it will be nice to have this in my bedroom instead of the fat model so it won't heat up my room watching movies.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 25, 2009)

Benchmarks so far.

LBP install time FAT ps3
38 seconds

LBP install time SLIM ps3
35 seconds

Street Fighter 4 (game load to capcom screen)
23 second Fat
22 seconds Slim

GTA: IV install data 
7 minutes 30 seconds FAT ps3
7 minutes 8 seconds SLIM ps3

also started a new game about 9 seconds faster than the FAT ps3.

as far as graphically, i haven't noticed any frame rate difference yet, 

So my conclusion so far is the blu ray drive may be alil faster in the slimmer ps3, but that's to be expected, it does have a slight difference in load times with every game i tried. i'll post more when i get more into it.

EDIT:

I will add the fan noise is considerably quieter than the fat ps3 you hardly even hear it on its 3rd speed, 
this will be good for anyone who likes watching movies while its quiet, and when playing creepy video games not have that "WOOOOOOOOOOOO" sound to annoy you haha. This thing doesn't get nearly as hot as the fat ps3. 

(Note: this is before applying the mx-2 to the cpu and gpu).

And, i have MX-2 in the FAT ps3, so far it's still quieter and doesn't get nearly as hot, Fat ps3 was burning up after 1 hour of GTA 4, while the Slim was warm at best.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 25, 2009)

Sweet! Made my decision to probably buy the slim PS3 when I get the monies. And probably install a bigger hard drive as well


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 25, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> You know sony is still losing around $40 to $50 per console, but of course they anticipate more sales with the price reduction.
> 
> Nice pics man. I think I'll stick with my Hulk PS3 for now.



sony makes 47$ per ps3 profit  it is on gamespot main page if you are interested!


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 25, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> sony makes 47$ per ps3 profit  it is on gamespot main page if you are interested!



Last I heard Sony and Microsoft have been losing money with each sale of their consoles but that is made up from game's sales and royalties etc. The only real winners are the hardware manufacturers.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sweet we are the first site for doing this on Engadget! 

http://www.engadget.com/


----------



## NiGHTsC (Aug 26, 2009)

You sir worth definitely a few Thankx.


Well done and Thank you!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks 

One thing i can say that i really like about the PS3 slim is the white lights when you turn the ps3 on. its a very nice look, and instead of that green and blue light stuff, its just nicer to look at.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 26, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Sweet we are the first site for doing this on Engadget!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/



Bloody nice!
Congrats and thanks for the info and getting us in the e-news!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 26, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> sony makes 47$ per ps3 profit  it is on gamespot main page if you are interested!



Actually Hardware wise they are losing money, they openly admitted to it. Software, Hardware and peripheral wise they have been profiting always. 


Sony still losing money on PS3 Slim
http://ps3.qj.net/Sony-still-losing-money-on-PS3-Slim/pg/49/aid/134084


----------



## tkwsglover (Aug 26, 2009)

*Voltage*

Hey - thanks for the post - and congrats for being first!!
Were there any indications of the voltage for the power pack (phat PS3 pawer pack was universal 100-240v)??

Cheers


----------



## facepunch (Aug 26, 2009)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1850 (7 members and 1843 guests)


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 26, 2009)

A Bit ago there was 16 Members with 2503 Guests Viewing the thread.. We seem to get that way with the starts of things.. XzazX could tell ya about that! lol


Great Stuff JMID! Making me now think of grabbing that Slim version.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 26, 2009)

I have the ps3 60gb that can play ps1 and ps2 games, dunno if I would want to trade for a ps3 slim but it really is tempting


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 26, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I have the ps3 60gb that can play ps1 and ps2 games, dunno if I would want to trade for a ps3 slim but it really is tempting



Don't do it with the 60g it's one of the originals with hardware backwards compatibility. If you want just toss in a bigger hard drive and you won't notice the difference between it and the slim.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 26, 2009)

lol TPU is going to be famous 

Talk about me being out of the loop  Last time I only HEARD about ps3 slim rumors... Now they are at the GS I drove by Friday  Nice pics  And ANOTHER pricecut? At least I'll feel better about making a good deal when I bought it... it was a special at dell... PS3 40gb (don't need more) + extra controller (total of two) + HDMI cable for 360$ after tax and ship... a PS3 Slim would cost me 321$ after tax at NJ... right?

I'm not trying to be a fanboy here but I find the PS3 is pretttty good and at an attracting price!

P.S: Woot 2500th post


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 26, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Don't do it with the 60g it's one of the originals with hardware backwards compatibility. If you want just toss in a bigger hard drive and you won't notice the difference between it and the slim.



thats what im thinking! thanks




joinmeindeath417 said:


> Thanks
> 
> One thing i can say that i really like about the PS3 slim is the white lights when you turn the ps3 on. its a very nice look, and instead of that green and blue light stuff, its just nicer to look at.



is it a pretty decently lit light? is there a picture for that? i just kinda wanna see where it is


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 26, 2009)

My 60gb fat PS3 isn't loud at all or hot. Got mine the day it came out. The size of the slim appeals to me, but not the loss of backwards compatibility, extra usb ports, card reader, etc.


----------



## Water Drop (Aug 26, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I have the ps3 60gb that can play ps1 and ps2 games, dunno if I would want to trade for a ps3 slim but it really is tempting



I looked on eBay for a 60GB original PS3, and they are selling for much larger amounts then the 80GB and 40GB models that are newer and lack backwards compatibility.  Seems you can buy an 80GB PS3 for about $150 to $200 on eBay used.  An original 60GB is going for $250 to $350 USED.  Brand new still in box going for around $400+ up to $800 (with a few games and controllers thrown in).


----------



## n-ster (Aug 26, 2009)

So the main difference (except the obvious ones ) between my 40gb PS3 and the Slim is linux compatibility right?


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> So the main difference (except the obvious ones ) between my 40gb PS3 and the Slim is linux compatibility right?



The other main difference was the 45nm cpu so they could cut more costs.


----------



## n-ster (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh yea... that was an obvious part for me though  btw off-topic but I just came back from Myrtle Beach... North and South Carolina is a pretty nice place  I used to live other there (SC)  

So the PS3 slim is a pretty good buy! but how does linux compatibility cut PS3 costs?


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 26, 2009)

n-ster said:


> Oh yea... that was an obvious part for me though  btw off-topic but I just came back from Myrtle Beach... North and South Carolina is a pretty nice place  I used to live other there (SC)
> 
> So the PS3 slim is a pretty good buy! but how does linux compatibility cut PS3 costs?



The Linux compatibility wasn't cut for costs was cut so everyone would be using a Uniform OS from here on out. At least from what I understood.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> The Linux compatibility wasn't cut for costs was cut so everyone would be using a Uniform OS from here on out. At least from what I understood.



AKA: For no good reason. They just want to prevent any means that somebody could use to hack the console for bootleg and homebrew.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 26, 2009)

Wile E said:


> AKA: For no good reason. They just want to prevent any means that somebody could use to hack the console for bootleg and homebrew.



what u just said is the good reason


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 26, 2009)

ShiBDiB said:


> what u just said is the good reason



Homebrew is what makes the DS and PSP, everyone I know who has either one of these, either has an R4 or has modded their PSP.


----------



## poserdonut (Aug 26, 2009)

Any chance you could look on the psu for the speccs, it it only handles 110v or if it's like the phat and it goes 100-240v. Thinking about importing one.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Aug 26, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> Homebrew is what makes the DS and PSP, everyone I know who has either one of these, either has an R4 or has modded their PSP.



ya but sony doesnt care about the psp, and nintendo is making bank on the wii already


----------



## Jakethesnake011 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for showing us, I do like the idea of the new 45nm chip in it, but I dont know if it is worth getting rid of my old one for this yet.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 26, 2009)

I have never owned a PS3. And if the 60GB fat PS3's have the backwards compatibility, there really is no reason to sell it.
I would love to have a PS3 with backwards compatibility, but if I can't get one, I might as well buy the slim.
Also, Best Buy is offering free games for people to keep their fat PS3's they recently purchased within the last 
30 days or so.
It appears there is another rumor going around of a GT5 bundle as well. Only time will tell if that happens.


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 26, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I have never owned a PS3. And if the 60GB fat PS3's have the backwards compatibility, there really is no reason to sell it.
> I would love to have a PS3 with backwards compatibility, but if I can't get one, I might as well buy the slim.
> Also, Best Buy is offering free games for people to keep their fat PS3's they recently purchased within the last
> 30 days or so.
> It appears there is another rumor going around of a GT5 bundle as well. Only time will tell if that happens.



GT5 bundle wouldn't be happening until after Christmas this year anyway. There have been confirmed dates that gets pushed back. I wouldn't plan on the bundle before 2010 at this moment.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

not to sure about the PSU, but it does say 120V AC, 60Hz

Also noted the battery is 180 grams vs 193 grams from the original DS3 controller, but the battery still is 610 mAh.

Plastic is thicker on the controller also but for some reason the controller feels slightly lighter and i doubt .4oz would make that big of a difference hmmm.

Hm, really starting to think that they took the linux support out to hide the CPU speed. which is kind of bothering me..

Remember with the Fat ps3, you can see its 3.2ghz power pc. 

But since you can't install linux how can you tell what it is than?


----------



## n-ster (Aug 26, 2009)

Hack it to make it linux compatible?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

JUST to clarify i saw a few threads on gametrailer forums and they were talking about the toe ring, lmao, that is my girlfriends foot, obviously you can see both my legs in the picture and i don't have 3 legs.

And another thing by "Waist Money" i didn't mean i cant put it back together, i ment it as if something where to happen (as in it shits out within a year), than i just have to get a new one and bite the bullet.

Sorry this is just for the people who are that naive.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 26, 2009)

looks like sony accomplished what they wanted to with a quieter more heat effecient model.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

it is really a lot more heat efficient just got done playing a blu-ray movie (The Thing ) and than 2 hours of Street Fighter 4, and it was really just warm, the hottest part was where the power supply was but the air was still nothing more than warm.


----------



## pdawg17 (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you tell what bluray drive is in the slim?  According to a "Sony insider" the drive used in the slim is "cheaper" and to "watch out for problems"...

http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=ps3&thread.id=4004364&view=by_date_ascending&page=1


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

it is slimmer than its counterpart, but i haven't had any problems with games or movies so far and i have played things on it since i bought it at 10a.m this morning.

i mean i wouldn't try and MOVE the console while playing a game, i suppose i can do it with madden 07 since i have a couple of copies ha.

that would be funny huh


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

JESUS 18,000 views in one day, crap


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL I know right, look at the bottom, 8 members and 680 guests  crzy


----------



## SonDa5 (Aug 26, 2009)

Time to over clock that baby!!


----------



## hat (Aug 26, 2009)

I moved my ps2 from sitting on its bottom to sitting on its side when playing a game just fine :O


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Just to let you know, almost all of your photos have exceeded their bandwidth


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 26, 2009)

damn man, why not put them up on TPU?


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey joinmeindeath417.

Your on HardOCP.:http://www.hardocp.com/news/2009/08/26/sony_ps3_slim_tear_down/

You pics are also on the gamespot forums.lol


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

haha niceee, thanks!~

i plan on adding the pics to my own domain to stop bandwidth from exceeding


----------



## Triprift (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmmm i know ive said previously about holding on to my sumo model but you do make a compelling argument to fork out 500 bucks for slim damn you joinmeindeath417.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok changed the Domain so its not on photobucket anymore.




Triprift said:


> Hmmm i know ive said previously about holding on to my sumo model but you do make a compelling argument to fork out 500 bucks for slim damn you joinmeindeath417.



I mean i have both, and i really like the "sumo" i like how big it is, makes me feel like it was worth every bit of 500 dollars i spent when i got it, but the slim is a nice addition. i mean if you have the Sumo, and its not anything better than the slim keep it until it dies and than bury it and buy the slim.



EDIT: 

You know if they didn't have the power supply internally and made the motherboard a little bit smaller (and by the looks of it they could've) and i think it would've looked a lot more attractive.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

So i took it apart again to check this for all the UK guys

according to the bottom of the psu the volts are (for those who cant read it)

AC Input 100v-240v~  
2.7A-1.2A 50/60Hz

so im assuming that means you can import it


----------



## erocker (Aug 26, 2009)

In the original post you should state to go to post #15, or just put all of the pics in the 1st post. Thanks much for posting these pics and the work you did.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 26, 2009)

erocker said:


> In the original post you should state to go to post #15, or just put all of the pics in the 1st post. Thanks much for posting these pics and the work you did.



And why not just host the pics at www.techpowerup.org?

Note that's .org, not .com.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 26, 2009)

I still dont know what I think about this new model 

If it runs cooler, thats great news.  But I think I still like the piano black style of the 'old' model.  

Am I the only one that thinks this version looks like a PS3 for kids?

If the UK price is good enough I may pick one up myself (and sell the Bluray player that I already have)


----------



## Richieb0y (Aug 26, 2009)

in a couple of week i will buy one i can finaly play killzone 2 
im getting sick to pay for live 

and to remove the HDD you just have to unscrew one thingy right then the hdd comes off

thx for showing


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 26, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> I still dont know what I think about this new model
> 
> If it runs cooler, thats great news.  But I think I still like the piano black style of the 'old' model.
> 
> ...



I agree it does look "less professional" but i think thats what they wanted, trying to point out this isn't just for gamers kinda tag on it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 27, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I agree it does look "less professional" but i think thats what they wanted, trying to point out this isn't just for gamers kinda tag on it.



Does the build quality feel ok?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2009)

yea and even the controller is built better and thicker, surprisingly i think this is well built personally for the way it looks


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2009)

UPDATE

MX-2 is KNOW (sorry it said NOT before) in the ps3 slim and its even quieter ,

i'll do a sound comparison in the next few hours.


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 27, 2009)

"means that Sony would spend around $252 to manufacture each $299 console--generating a theoretical $47-per-PS3 profit. " anybody els got anything usless to say abouth ps3 profitability?
booya you just got served bitch


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 27, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> "means that Sony would spend around $252 to manufacture each $299 console--generating a theoretical $47-per-PS3 profit. " anybody els got anything usless to say abouth ps3 profitability?
> booya you just got served bitch



Yeah I've one thing to say ? Links.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2009)

Pretty sure there still losing money and relying on software to turn profits


proof?

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/101/1018009p1.html


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 27, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Pretty sure there still losing money and relying on software to turn profits
> 
> 
> proof?
> ...



Yeah that's how most console manufacturer's work asfaik. One exception being the wii but of course I may be wrong can't find any information on how much it costs to make a wii, xbox360 or ps3 we can only take the secondary information we get with a grain of salt.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2009)

EDIT

ignore what i said they make about 6 dollars per wii

http://kotaku.com/5100646/so-how-much-money-does-nintendo-make-from-each-wii-sold

probably more since that artical was from 2008


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 27, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> EDIT
> 
> ignore what i said they make about 6 dollars per wii
> 
> ...



There's been no revisions to the Wii since then, nothing to make it cheaper.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2009)

i'm not to sure about that, they can find ways to cut cost on internal parts different caps, or different manufactures making parts, it really does matter.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok uploaded PS3 fan noise Comparison on Youtube.

Both were playing MotorStorm for 1 hour Exactly, and than i paused the game and recorded the sound with the camera up to the fan vent.
Once again this is with the mic of hte camera on the very end of the vent in the back of it so it would be equivelent to a high density mic as your ear..

FAT PS3

SLIM PS3 

(please note the annotation  i added that i didnt shut off the FAT ps3 before recording.)


EDIT:

The FAT PS3 is a 80gb metal gear bundled ps3.
It has MX-2 on the CPU and GPU, It was cleaned of all and any dust 3 days ago.

The SLIM ps3 has MX-2 on it. 

I will say it once more i put the mic right up to the vents to get a accurate sound out of them both.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 27, 2009)

yup, that is a lot quieter.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2009)

Without reading 4 pages would you mind telling me if the HD is as easy to upgrade as the fat or is it even possible with the slim?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2009)

its easier one screw slides the HDD tray out and Sony encourages you to change it.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2009)

see the flap? thats where the one screw is,

Im pretty sure for anyone interested with the fan noise that when sitting on your couch or game chair or whatever you will not hear the ps3 slim at all, vs the fat ps3 where you can hear it running even if it wasn't loud.

Gotta give it to sony there, Really great way to cool the system.

The FAN is in the front of the unit (far from vents, pushes CPU and GPU air through the vents in the Power supply, and out the console), thus doing 2 things at once. makes for a quieter and efficient product


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought its not available before Sep and how much did it cost anything bundled with the pack


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 27, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yeah I've one thing to say ? Links.



http://www.gamespot.com/news/6216228.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=newstop&tag=newstop;title;15


----------



## dvs (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the information so far JMID.  Can you confirm whether a HDD of 12.5mm thickness fit into the PS3 Slim?  The previous PS3 could only fit drives up to 9.5mm thick.  Perhaps the manual might say?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 27, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> its easier one screw slides the HDD tray out and Sony encourages you to change it.



Thats the one thing I love about the PS3 (and hate about the 360)


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2009)

dvs said:


> Thanks for all the information so far JMID.  Can you confirm whether a HDD of 12.5mm thickness fit into the PS3 Slim?  The previous PS3 could only fit drives up to 9.5mm thick.  Perhaps the manual might say?



Nope just the 9.5mm drives sorry.


----------



## dvs (Aug 27, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Nope just the 9.5mm drives sorry.



Shame.  Thanks for checking.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 27, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> http://www.gamespot.com/news/6216228.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=newstop&tag=newstop;title;15



A quote taken from both links "if you're just talking about the hardware alone, the quick answer is 'Yes."

Sounds like they are losing money for each sale of the ps3. Although like I said that is made up in software and peripheral sales.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Nope just the 9.5mm drives sorry.



Its a 2.5 drive? Was the original a 2.5 or a 3.5? Also does it say the RPM?


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 27, 2009)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thats the one thing I love about the PS3 (and hate about the 360)



they where just worried that people did a original xbox and soft modded it easily i know you can mod a xbox 360 but not as easy as taking the drive out and using a simple program

i am surprised we dont here much about PS3 piracy i thought it would be easy to pirate i assume its all down to disk size tho! blu ray imagine trying to store a few of them on a HDD

the original PS2 had a hard drive bay which was cool and a lot of people hacked it easy too but it wasnt as common as the xbox one since that has a drive from the start


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Aug 27, 2009)

but the 360 is easy to hack really easy, personally i think its easier than the original xbox.

i think its just a way for M$ to make extra money, why let you choose what you want when they can control what it is and how much it cost?

EDIT: heres the post i just deleted



TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a 2.5 drive? Was the original a 2.5 or a 3.5? Also does it say the RPM?



Original was 2.5, but some companies made 9.5mm drives (depth) and 12.5mm thickness drives 

It doesn't say the RPM but im pretty sure its 5400RPM.

here is a pic of a standard 9.5mm and a 12.5mm


----------



## Kenshai (Aug 27, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a 2.5 drive? Was the original a 2.5 or a 3.5? Also does it say the RPM?



The original was a 2.5 as well as this one, the question asked was about the new WD 1tb drives which at 12.5mm tall.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 27, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> they where just worried that people did a original xbox and soft modded it easily i know you can mod a xbox 360 but not as easy as taking the drive out and using a simple program
> 
> i am surprised we dont here much about PS3 piracy i thought it would be easy to pirate i assume its all down to disk size tho! blu ray imagine trying to store a few of them on a HDD



True, I remember popping a 250GB HDD in my original XBOX with EvolutionX installed 

PS3 games have been pirated already, well ripped from the BD and the image uploaded to certain sites (all 25-50GB of data...or should I say 7GB or so of actual game data and the rest is fake data to pad the disc out!).  But even if you can burn the image back to a blank BD, you wont be able to run it on the console anyway.....Sony must have done their homework when it came to the security on the PS3


----------



## AsRock (Sep 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its a 2.5 drive? Was the original a 2.5 or a 3.5? Also does it say the RPM?





joinmeindeath417 said:


> but the 360 is easy to hack really easy, personally i think its easier than the original xbox.
> 
> i think its just a way for M$ to make extra money, why let you choose what you want when they can control what it is and how much it cost?
> 
> ...




In mine it's a Toshiba and it's 2.5in 5400RPM with 8MB cache. And they cost around $60.  I did have the model number but lost it if i remember tomorrow i'll post it lol..

To me they get hot still and hate to think how hot the older version gets.  Thinking of getting a laptop cooler for it when i can has it's like 27c+ here so it has a reason to get hot .


----------

